# Sony Bravia KDL-40EX720 USB Aufnahme auf PC übertragen?



## Sn0w1 (26. März 2014)

*Sony Bravia KDL-40EX720 USB Aufnahme auf PC übertragen?*

Hi,

habe o.g. Fernseher. Aufnehmen auf die HDD ist kein Problem, abspielen am TV auch nicht. Problem (welch Wunder) : Die HDD kann vom PC nicht mehr erkannt werden, da sie nun quasi auf TV Format formatiert wurde. Denke mal wegen den Rechten. Gibts da ne Möglichkeit an die Aufnahmen zu kommen und sie auf den PC zu schieben? Eventuell irgendein Programm o.ä.? Weil wenn ich über die Datenträgerverwaltung die HDD wieder formatiere sind die Daten und Aufnahmen - natürlich - weg.


So long
Sn0w1

PS: Es geht mir nicht darum irgendwelche Filme zu rippen. Ich nehme damit immer Tagesschau, Sportschau etc da ich meist keine Zeit zum direkten sehen habe und schaue dann lieber im Bett mit dem Laptop oder Tablet als auf dem Sofa.

PPS: Google und Sufu hab ich schon befragt, bin ja nicht doof. Nur nach fast 3 Jahren in dem Forum hier weiß ich das immer noch wer was weiß was hilft und was sonst keiner weiß :p


----------



## SilentHunter (26. März 2014)

*AW: Sony Bravia KDL-40EX720 USB Aufnahme auf PC übertragen?*

Liegt wohl wie auch bei Samsung daran das die Aufnahmen in einem Format abgelegt werden die der PC nicht kennt .Wenn du ein Tool findest das das Format wandeln kann solltest du das evtl. versuchen bzw. ich weiss nicht mit welchem Format das Aufnahmemedium von dem Fernseher formatiert wird.


----------

